# A Quick Test Of Intelligence



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

A quick test of intelligence. Don't cheat! Because if you do, the test will be no fun.

There are no Tricks to the test. Read this sentence:

FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-
SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIF-
IC STUDY COMBINED WITH
THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS.

Now count aloud the F's in that sentence. Important, count them ONLY ONCE: do not go
back and count them again.

Do you have your number? Don't cheat...

Answer...

One of average intelligence finds three of them. If you spotted four, you're above average. If you got five, you can turn your nose at most anybody. If you caught six, you are a genius. There is no catch. Many people forget the "OF"'s. The human brain tends to see them as V's and not F's. Now go back and count the other 3 you missed.

Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

LOL, thats a good one. sunny I got 3 the first time and no problem at all getting all 6 the second time.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

5 here - damn!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> LOL, thats a good one. sunny I got 3 the first time and no problem at all getting all 6 the second time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was the same. Now we'll get those that will "claim" they got all 6 the first time. But I look at it this way, no matter what the outcome we all have Outbacks so there is some level of intelligense in all of us...

Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, thats a good one. sunnyÂ I got 3 the first time and no problem at all getting all 6 the second time.
> ...


Hey, thanks for picking me back up, Bill.







I thought I was paying pretty close attention the first time, but I sure missed those 3.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

everyone found 3,5 or 6

I found 7 ??????









Thor


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey Bill, you misspelled intelligence


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I found 7 ??????









Thor

That's because you had a few cold one didn't you









I found 4









Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

That's cool. 3 for me. I was lucky to find those.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I only found two......what does that mean????

Oh wait let me put my glasses on.......now I see 12!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

smore said:


> Hey Bill, you misspelled intelligence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A weak ago, i cudent even spel gud. looke at mee noww!

Happy Trails,
Dug

BTW: I got six, but i hav sean it be4!


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

2500Ram said:


> A quick test of intelligence. Don't cheat! Because if you do, the test will be no fun.
> 
> There are no Tricks to the test. Read this sentence:
> 
> ...


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh yeah? Well I knew I was dumb before you tested me.

So there.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

There are "f"'s in that sentence????

















Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> smore said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bill, you misspelledÂ intelligenceÂ Â
> ...


It was late at night and just a quick copy and paste. The actuall spelling was incorrect from RiddleNut.com not me







Not that I see a problem with the spelling though...

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> The actuall spelling was incorrect ...
> [snapback]70529[/snapback]​


Sorry guy - that would be "actual" - with 1 ell


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think we need spell check activated on this board!!!










Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I think we need spell check activated on this board!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea - can that be done? Most of the time I can figure it out but sometimes its even beyond me and I deal with non-nativeEnglish speakers all the time (They really do try hard but it often seems like English as a .... 4th or 5th language)


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > The actuall spelling was incorrect ...
> ...


Oh that's funny. I second the spell checker option.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

For all Internet Explorer users our problems are over.

Introducing the IESpell 2.1.1

Here is a direct link for the download.

http://www.download.com/3001-2378_4-10357976.html

I just installed it and you have to close IE and then you get a abc icon on the tool bar. Just like Word or Office products spell checkers.

Bill.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I only found two......what does that mean????
> 
> Oh wait let me put my glasses on.......now I see 12!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]70445[/snapback]​


Good one - LMAO

Thanks
Thor


----------

